# Can you paint LED strip lighting?



## Monitor Madness (Jan 7, 2013)

Im just wondering if you can paint LED strip lighting to cover the lights. Ive just installed some in the tanks were my womas are going and im running one strip for both tanks so there is a strip of lighting that is on the outside of the enclosures at the back.

I was hoping to be able to paint over the strip but unsure if it will cause issues.

Thanks


----------



## Gruni (Jan 7, 2013)

Why bother? They don't get hot so if you are really concerned a bit of electrical or duct tape would sort it but does it really matter if they are lit? Post a pic as I am finding it hard to imagine what you have done.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

Cut a small piece of garden hose - slit it along the side and slip it over the exposed light ? 
(I'm guessing you want to hide the exposed light between the tanks )


----------



## Monitor Madness (Jan 7, 2013)

Heres a photo showing the part i want to cover. I was only concerned because when i had them running the LEDs were slightly warm to touch so i didn't want to cover them and have a build up of heat.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

If its against a wall I wouldn't bother covering it - call it 'accent lighting ' if anyone asks.
Put a small strip of timber on the back edge of the top /sides to block the light washing up the wall ?


----------



## bigjoediver (Jan 7, 2013)

Foil tape


----------



## Monitor Madness (Jan 7, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> If its against a wall I wouldn't bother covering it - call it 'accent lighting ' if anyone asks.
> Put a small strip of timber on the back edge of the top /sides to block the light washing up the wall ?


The back is against sliding glass doors that have blinds and I didn't really want the light to shine outside when the tanks on. 

I might try the tape idea and go from there. I didn't even think of tape. Thanks


----------

